

Deeplinking: The Past, Present and Future of Mobile Marketing - jmilinovich
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/deeplinking-past-present-future-mobile-marketing/

======
physcab
Deeplinking is pretty forward thinking. I routinely work with 20-30 different
mobile advertisers and you'd be surprised how difficult it is to get traffic
bought on just a device and country level, let alone product level.

------
the_watcher
>> Before long, deeplinking will become ubiquitous.

Every time I click a mobile link that sends me to the mobile web when I have
the app installed on my phone, I think about this. As a marketer, the benefits
are painfully obvious. As I've learned more about deep linking and started
recognizing it, I've realized that it's a huge upgrade for the user as well.

------
rsync
If only there was some way for links ... and the targets of those links ... to
exist on the same layer of abstraction.

Imagine, if you will, a "linking" app - you view content in this app, and then
link to other content in this app ... I'm still working this out in my head,
but I think there could really be something here ... with the "linking app"
that is ...

------
slaven
We're testing a deep linking service that works both before and after the app
is installed and integrates with URX/DeepLink.me and others. If you'd like to
join the beta just email slaven at gmail.

------
pbreit
Was/is it really not possible to "deep-link" into an app? That seems very
surprising because it pretty obvious and completely trivial to support.

~~~
hollandaise
Deeplinking via the use of custom url schemes has been possible in iOS and
Android for a long time, but has been a relatively underused feature. Now that
advertisers and ad-tech companies have helped popularize it, hopefully other
app developers begin to realize the value of having every app out there deep-
link enabled.

